# Which Eheim should i go with?



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

I've got a 55 gallon (standard 48x12 footprint), home to two 5 inch reds and one 14 inch common pleco, with a penguin 330 biowheel and a maxijet 1200. The penguin is really starting to annoy me, since its loud as hell and isn't doing that great of a job. So now i'm looking into canisters and am stuck between the Eheim Ecco 2236 and the Eheim 2213. Anyone have experience with either, and which would you recommend? Btw, I'm looking for something quiet since its in my room. If anyone has suggestions on some quiet cannisters, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

If you can afford it, run the 2217. That thing should rock on your tank and would be the only filter you need. If you want the ultimate, get the 2028. Dead silent, push prime but 250 bucks. Can't go wrong with Eheim.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

I was looking at the 2028, but 250 is a little rich for my blood. I just want a kickass filter that'll do its job and keep quiet, and from what i've heard, Eheims are the sh*t.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Go with a Rena XP3 for $99 from https://petsolutions.com/

Way better and less money than Eheims


----------

